# hooking up one printer to two computers



## JrDave2324

whats the best way of doing this? i dont wanna spend $70 on a print server and am wondering if there is a way to share a printer and if so, how?


----------



## Lorand

If the two computers are on a LAN, then you plug the printer into one computer and you could print on it from the other computer too (installing the driver for it and change the port from lpt1: to path and name of the printer as it appears in the network). The problem is that the computer in which the printer is plugged in must be turned on to be able to print. The simplest way around this is to buy a network adapter for the printer and installing it as a network printer.


----------



## JrDave2324

network adapter, how much do those run?? and could you give me a link to an example


----------



## Lorand

It depends on the printer model. What printer do you have?


----------



## JrDave2324

the HP 1210


----------



## Lorand

It seems that the network option is not available for this printer. So you can share it only via a host computer.


----------



## JrDave2324

would a hub/switch work?


----------



## JrDave2324

nevermind i didnt realize i could use my Linksys wireless router and Linksys wireless desktop card to do it


----------

